# Consignes pré et post-AES pour les nioubs.



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

A l'attention des nioubs qui ne savent pas quoi poster pour parler d'une AES, quelques règles élémentaires. Désolé, golf 

- Ne pas avoir peur du redondant. Peu importe que ce que vous avez envie de dire ai déjà été dit 100 fois, et que vous l'ayez déjà exprimé de vive-voix lors du départ. Le répeter est un devoir.

- Exprimer votre entousiasme sans retenue. Utiliser des mots tels que "fusionnel", "top méga" et "super" et ne pas avoir crainte de se servir des smilleys les plus ringards du type :    :sick:  :bebe: : vous ne serez pas les seuls et ca passe mieux quand on est plusieurs.

- Surtout, préciser que vous êtes fatigué. Cela sous-entend que vous avez peu dormi, ce qui est quand même le top pour expliquer à ceux qui n'étaient pas là que c'était trop génial.

- Si vous êtes membre du cercle, ne pas le dire. On va encore vous accuser de "private jokes" dans un fil qui en est totalement dénué.

- Raconter avec force détails le type d'hébergement que vous avez choisi. En cas de camping, noter la marque du matériel, le modèle et l'utilisation (seul, a deux, a trois). Indiquer si les sardines sont livrées avec ou si vous dégotez vos morues sur place.

- Repeter que vous avez hate de la prochaine et que votre vie va, en attendant, ressembler a une morne plaine caillouteuse sur laquelle meurent même les cafards les plus résistants.

- Si vous prenez le train pour la première fois sans vos parents, indiquer votre joie par des : "ca va vite, il y a une gare au départ ET à l'arrivé, c'est dingue, j'ai mangé un sandwich, j'ai fait baver les voisins en regardant un DVD sur mon iBook etc...".

- Noter toute impression sur les participants : "Machin est vilain, par contre Truc elle est bonne, je te dis pas j'en ai mal aux oreilles" sur un carnet pour être sûr de ne rien oublier à cause de la fatigue. Noter également avec application les contacts iChat. Demander à Benjamin de créer un cercle pour les AES addicts.

- Mettre des jours à décharger votre carte photo dont il est évident au visionnage que rien n'a été classé. Si vous avez des images sur lesquelles tout le monde a les yeux fermés, c'est vraiment super et lachez vous à fond : vous êtes sur la bonne voie.

- Dire (si c'est le cas) que vous avez rencontré golf et que vous lui avez fait la bise. Il adore ca, votre dentiste aussi. 

- Poster ensuite n'importe quoi en ayant l'impression d'être maintenant intégré. Ca plait aux modos qui n'ont pas à trouver de fallacieux prétextes pour vous bannir. Avoir des amis et des enemis est le début du bonheur.

- Raconter a votre famille que vous avez rencontré des Suisses. Décrivez les, mimez les. Faites planer le doute sur un éventuel rapport physique avec l'un ou l'une d'eux par un regard rêveur. A défaut, parlez des Belges. Le côté exotique est toujours apprécié dans les repas de communion de province.

- Effacer toute trace de vos amis proches. Sorti d'une AES, le quotidien est terriblement quotidien.

- Bouler à fond vos nouveaux amis et le clamer à tout bout de post.

- Faire semblant d'être sincèrement désolé que untel soit absent alors que vous pensez : "y'a déjà  pas tant de filles que ca, si en plus tous les mecs rappliquent..."

- Prévoir des lunettes noires très noires pour pouvoir mater en oblique au bord de la piscine sans que cela se voit. Pour des raisons évidentes, dans ce cas, eviter le short sauf si la nature s'est un peu lachée lors de votre conception.

- Jurer sur tous les saints à golf qui vous chope à deux heures du mat déambulant entre les toiles que vous vous êtes trompés de tente et que vous étiez persuadés que celle de "machine" était la votre. La preuve ? Elle est en toile et dans le même camping : la confusion n'est pas si difficile que ca. Essayer d'éviter son regard : le regard de golf change un nioub en statue de sel.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

Voyez la classe de la Team macgé ???


----------



## bengilli (20 Juin 2005)

J'ajouterais que la meilleure façon d'être pris en photo avec un admin - étape incontournable et décisive dans l'ascension sociale sur nos forums - est encore de l'inviter à partager plusieurs tournées. Attention toutefois à ne pas trop parler, l'admin ne partageant avec vous que la passion de l'alcool.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Attention toutefois à ne pas trop parler, l'admin ne partageant avec vous que la passion de l'alcool.



*C'est bien tout à fait ce que je me tue à penser*
Boire ou parler, il faut choisir


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est bien tout à fait ce que je me tue à penser*
> Boire ou parler, il faut choisir



Bois un coup !


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais que la meilleure façon d'être pris en photo avec un admin - étape incontournable et décisive dans l'ascension sociale sur nos forums - est encore de l'inviter à partager plusieurs tournées. Attention toutefois à ne pas trop parler, l'admin ne partageant avec vous que la passion de l'alcool.


 c'est quoi un admin ? 
ça se boit ?


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2005)

-N'oubliez pas de porter votre plus beau calçon, celui que votre soeur vous a offert pour noël. Ajoutez lui une coquille remplie de coton, ceci étant fait, vous pourez tomber votre futal tel un grand rebel de la communauté.

-Appellez les membres par leur dimitif, leur pseudo étant trop "forum" et vous ne connaissez pas leur prénoms. Utilisez ainsi les "WebO", "SM" et autres "Ballo" dans votre nouveau vocabulaire.

-Commandez de la bière, vous pourez dire "Moi aussi j'aime ça".

-Rigolez avec les autres sur les dérnières aventures de Supermoquette et de Sonyboy : "tu te souviens dans le sujet Vos plus belles paires de chaussettes quand Sonny et SM ont pris un nioub... Trop d'la balle de ouf!"

-Allez sur le Toubarvert (iChat pomme + Maj + G) et discutez des nuits durant avec les nouveaux piliers du bar.

-Sur les photos, mettez les doigts en V en guise de Popol Staïlle, faites une recherche sur "Popol Staïlle" dans la foulée

-Transformez la skin par défaut de Macg en Blanc, le orange ça fait nioub.

-(...) 


   :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macelene (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> - Ne pas avoir peur



Surtout, surtout, n'oublie pas lorsque tu viendras ( c qd tu veux...    ) de bien appliquer toutes ces consignes ...


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Surtout, surtout, n'oublie pas lorsque tu viendras ( c qd tu veux...    ) de bien appliquer toutes ces consignes ...



Hmmmmmmmm... Tu vas me faire.....Des choses ?! (air gourmand).


----------



## macelene (20 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais que la meilleure façon d'être pris en photo avec un admin - étape incontournable et décisive dans l'ascension sociale sur nos forums - e*st encore de l'inviter* à partager plusieurs tournées. Attention toutefois à ne pas trop parler, l'admin ne partageant avec vous que la passion de l'alcool.



Ah bon ??? il y  a des hommes en Rouge qui osent se mêler aux Aes de nioubes...?     :   

On ne vous a pas vu beacoup dans les Aes ces temps ci...  Ce n'est pas faute de vous y avoir convié Monsieur


----------



## bengilli (20 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ??? il y  a des hommes en Rouge qui osent se mêler aux Aes de nioubes...?     :
> 
> On ne vous a pas vu beacoup dans les Aes ces temps ci...  Ce n'est pas faute de vous y avoir convié Monsieur



AES de nioubes ? Cela n'existe pas. Il n'y a que des AES d'admins auxquelles sont conviés des nioubes, pour l'agrément. Certes, j'en conviens, ces derniers temps, on a surtout vu s'organiser des AES d'amins absents auxquelles sont conviés des nioubes, pour l'agrément.  Cela méritait d'être précisé.

Peut être auront nous le plaisir de nous rencontrer à Spa Francorchamps. Pas très glamour pour les nanas mais sans doute sympathique, belgitude comprise


----------



## golf (20 Juin 2005)

Bon, ben il est plus que temps de remettre ces délires éthyliques dans leur contexte naturel  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Pas très glamour pour les nanas



Pas très glamour ? T'as pas vu ce qui traîne sur le circuit juste avant un départ de F1 ?!


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben il est plus que temps de remettre ces délires éthyliques dans leur contexte naturel  :rateau:



il devrait être en post it!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> il devrait être en post it!  :rateau:



entre les aigris et les constipés, on ne va plus voir que ça


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> il devrait être en post it!  :rateau:



Que veux-tu : ce golf est un rabat-joy !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

c'est quoi  ce bordel ??????????     

je viens de recevoir une notification macg



> Amok vient de répondre à une discussion à laquelle vous êtes abonné :
> Forum : Le Bar MacG (sur Le Forum Mac - MacGeneration)
> Sujet de discussion : *De l'étude des conséquences des mauvais transits intestinaux*




mais je ne me suis inscrite a aucun forum intestino medical moi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> entre les aigris et les constipés, on ne va plus voir que ça




oulblie pas les deprimés et les fous echappés de l'asil


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben il est plus que temps de remettre ces délires éthyliques dans leur contexte naturel  :rateau:




il serait bien temp d'arreter de prendre le bar pour une poubelle !!


----------



## bengilli (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas très glamour ? T'as pas vu ce qui traîne sur le circuit juste avant un départ de F1 ?!



Ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ca ?




elles sont tres (meme trop ) jolies...... mais j'aime les mecs moi !!!!!!!  

on fait quoi alors?


----------



## bengilli (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il serait bien temp d'arreter de prendre le bar pour une poubelle !!




Il serait surtout temps de'arrêter de prendre le forum Rendezvous pour une encyclopédie soporyphique...  :sleep:


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi  ce bordel ??????????
> 
> je viens de recevoir une notification macg
> mais je ne me suis inscrite a aucun forum intestino medical moi



Ce félon de golf (qu'il rôtisse dans les flammes de l'enfer) a changé le titre. 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> il serait bien temp d'arreter de prendre le bar pour une poubelle !!



Tu parles de mon sujet, là ???!!! :affraid:


----------



## bengilli (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elles sont tres (meme trop ) jolies...... mais j'aime les mecs moi !!!!!!!
> 
> on fait quoi alors?



un maximum de combinaisons  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de mon sujet, là ???!!! :affraid:



mais non, tes tartines son plus legeres que ceux a la nutella   


par contre lui , tu vois il en pense pas de meme 



			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Il serait surtout temps de'arrêter de prendre le forum Rendezvous pour une encyclopédie soporyphique...  :sleep:


----------



## bengilli (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre lui , tu vois il en pense pas de meme





			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Il serait surtout temps de'arrêter de prendre le forum Rendezvous pour une encyclopédie soporyphique...  :sleep:



... en ne le purgeant pas systématiquement des sujets qui ont fait la renommée des lieux...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> un maximum de combinaisons  :rateau:




tu en demandes pas trop ?   

l'odeur de l'essence, le pneu chauffé sur le circuit , la traspiration sous les combinaison pure vinyl , le casque integral , sans oublier le bruit......

apres tout ceci tu veux encore d'autres combinaisons ?????


----------



## mado (20 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ... en ne le purgeant pas systématiquement des sujets qui ont fait la renommée des lieux...


 
Tiens j'ai déjà entendu ça aussi


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

Remarque que les fans sont au taquet !....


----------



## bengilli (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres tout ceci tu veux encore d'autres combinaisons ?????



bien entendu, sinon comment espérez vous apaiser les pilotes du team macg encore tout à leur adrénaline, venus chercher douceur et repos sur la toile rêche d'un lit picot ?


----------



## bengilli (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que les fans sont au taquet !....




robertav est à gauche non ? et macelene à droite... corrige moi si je me trompe


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> robertav est à gauche non ? et macelene à droite... corrige moi si je me trompe






     

je suis bien a gauche meme si je suis un peu jalouse:
elelen est plus belle et elle a un rouge a levre !!!


----------



## macelene (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que les fans sont au taquet !....



:affraid: je t'avais pourtant dit de cacher cette photo....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oulblie pas les deprimés et les fous echappés de l'asil



sans oublier ceux-la:




les "étiquetés de l'oreile"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sans oublier ceux-la:
> ......





me dis pas que chaques partecipants a l'aes doit porter de boucles pareille ??????      

et a la fin de l'aes , on mets les "bestiaux" en vente aux encheres ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me dis pas que chaques partecipants a l'aes doit porter de boucles pareille ??????



en l'occurrence, il s'agit plutôt de boucles d'avatars 



> et a la fin de l'aes , on mets les "bestiaux" en vente aux enchères ?



je doute que ce type de bétail trouve preneur


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A l'attention des nioubs qui ne savent pas quoi poster pour parler d'une AES, quelques règles élémentaires.





- Côtoyer des posteurs célèbres, voire populaires, ou des admins/modos dans l'espoir que se prévaloir de leur amitié suffira à vous rendre importants (une photo peut aider).

- Dire que sonnyboy en a une toute petite (c'est pour ça qu'il est méchant) et que DocEvil est un misanthrope mal-baisant, ce qui explique leur absence.


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - Dire que sonnyboy en a une toute petite (c'est pour ça qu'il est méchant) et que DocEvil est un misanthrope mal-baisant, ce qui explique leur absence.



Oh non, cela va sans dire !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh non, cela va sans dire !



Parce que tu n'es pas un nioube !


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - Dire que sonnyboy en a une toute petite (c'est pour ça qu'il est méchant) et que DocEvil est un misanthrope mal-baisant, ce qui explique leur absence.



je rectifie : "pas-baisant" et cela ressemble plus à ce qu'il se dit. :rateau: Moi, je sais pas, je suis thomiste envers ce genre de choses...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je rectifie : "pas-baisant" et cela ressemble plus à ce qu'il se dit. :rateau: Moi, je sais pas, je suis thomiste envers ce genre de choses...



J'étais sûr que tu n'y tiendrais pas... C'est presque trop facile.


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'étais sûr que tu n'y tiendrais pas... C'est presque trop facile.




Oh tu le sais bien, je suis un illustre partisan du moindre effort...


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - Dire que sonnyboy en a une toute petite (c'est pour ça qu'il est méchant) et que DocEvil est un misanthrope mal-baisant, ce qui explique leur absence.



On peut pas inverser les rôles des deux vedettes, histoire de faire un peu d'avant-garde


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas inveser les rôles des deux vedettes, histoire faire un peu d'avant-garde



On peut.  Tu sais bien que _je ne souffre pas des hommes qui m'insultent..._


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On peut.  Tu sais bien que _je ne souffre pas des hommes qui m'insultent..._


alors va m'expliquer pourquoi tu m'as giflé hier, en hurlant que ton pédoncule ne collait pas, quand je t'ai comparé à un brachiopode  ?


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors va m'expliquer pourquoi tu m'as giflé hier, en hurlant que ton pédoncule ne collait pas, quand je t'ai comparé à un brachiopode  ?



Ne mêle pas la science à ça, SM : elle ne s'en remettra pas !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors va m'expliquer pourquoi tu m'as giflé hier, en hurlant que ton pédoncule ne collait pas, quand je t'ai comparé à un brachiopode  ?



Je ne t'ai pas giflé ! J'essayais juste de te montrer l'ondulation gracile de mes brachies... Quant à cette histoire de pédoncule, c'est tout bonnement grotesque : je suis vagile.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

attend je check tes isotopes


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - Faire semblant d'être ravi de la venue d'untel qu'on ne peut ordinairement pas souffrir.
> .


Hé dock, c'est en news de macgé depuis la wwdc ça


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> attend je check tes isotopes



Arrête, ça m'excite !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hé dock, c'est en news de macgé depuis la wwdc ça



Bien vu.


----------



## mado (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hé *dock*, c'est en news de macgé depuis la wwdc ça



un peu geek ?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> un peu geek ?



T'occupe...


----------



## Nephou (21 Juin 2005)

_en fait non rien je vais me coucher _


----------

